# Meerkat breeders in the UK?



## Echidnaguardian (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi all! I've been considering it for a while now, and reading up about keeping them... so, I'm wondering, are there any meerkat breeders in the UK, or am I out of luck? If there are, who do I contact?

(Also, as a question for a friend, are there any raccoon dog breeders in the UK? He can't find any)


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

Racoon dog all i can say to that is "Gawd son want yall house to get ripped up" and meerkats idk but i dont think its right to keep thing like that but no racoon dog mine didnt let me sleep in my own bed for 2 months..


----------



## Tomwatson (Nov 20, 2013)

There are a few shops in the northwest which breed meerkats! Leeroys lizard lounge is one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Tomwatson said:


> There are a few shops in the northwest which breed meerkats! Leeroys lizard lounge is one!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, if you want them to be traumatised by having lived in a shop counter all their lives! 
I suggest you find a private breeder to get well socialised animals….there are plenty around. Just search the classifieds.


----------



## Tomwatson (Nov 20, 2013)

How do breeders keep them and how are they kept privately? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Ideally with a proper group in a decent sized outdoor enclosure (with heated indoor area), and provided with daily enrichment. Not in a small terrarium under a shop counter. 

Unfortunately, the aforementioned shop is the land that enrichment forgot!


----------



## chrisseyd (Dec 28, 2010)

*Meerkats*

Hi, i breed meerkats,at the moment i have 3 babies hand reared so very tame, 2males and one female. £500 each you are supposed to buy two as they live in families and they thrive kept alone. Thanks Chris


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

chrisseyd said:


> Hi, i breed meerkats,at the moment i have 3 babies hand reared so very tame, 2males and one female. £500 each you are supposed to buy two as they live in families and they thrive kept alone. Thanks Chris


Assuming that this isn't the work of a troll, I'd like to modify what I said about private breeders……many are good, but some unfortunately are despicable!

I'm making an educated guess that you force hand-reared these babies, as you seem so proud of the fact that you've got them so very very tame. To take babies away from their mother just so you can fetch a higher price for them, is denying each animal the chance to learn so many vital meerkat behaviours which you aren't capable of teaching, and it's robbing the mother the chance of completing the natural process of rearing her young following pregnancy and birth. A very selfish act on your part!

But it is when you appear to be telling novices that "they thrive kept alone", that you show yourself to be the most irresponsible kind of breeder! Denying meerkats the company of their own kind when social living is hard-wired so strongly into their nature, is cruel in the extreme! It is my experience that (and I have seen this many times) a meerkat kept singly as some kind of baby substitute will become a spoilt little brat of an animal, and will more often than not die prematurely!

We go nuts on every person that keeps monkeys on their own in a parrot cage as some kind of baby substitute, because being a social creature they _*must*_ have company of their own kind, and a proper enclosure which they can make their own territory….they should be allowed to be monkeys! The very same should be done for meerkats…..they have to be allowed to be meerkats! And this breeder advertising above has done everything in their power to strip their progeny of this right…..utterly despicable!:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

chrisseyd said:


> Hi, i breed meerkats,at the moment i have 3 babies hand reared so very tame, 2males and one female. *£500 each you are supposed to buy two as they live in families* and they thrive kept alone. Thanks Chris


I think it was supposed to say they don't thrive when kept alone. They did already say you're supposed to buy two.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

em_40 said:


> I think it was supposed to say they don't thrive when kept alone. They did already say you're supposed to buy two.


If this is the case, then I take back my last criticism, but I am vehemently against hand-rearing for the sake of it through human selfishness.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

em_40 said:


> I think it was supposed to say they don't thrive when kept alone. They did already say you're supposed to buy two.


*If* this is the case, then I take back my last criticism, but I am vehemently against hand-rearing for the sake of it through human selfishness.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> If this is the case, then I take back my last criticism, but I am vehemently against hand-rearing for the sake of it through human selfishness.


Have to agree here Chris.
All deserve to be what they are.
Plus hand reared they have no fear and bite more.
All not just some.
Agree with outside and inside as well.
But of coarse whether its meerkats or monkeys those with no gardens come up with loads of bull to say its fine.
But bulls bull.
Bull smells of bull never of roses.
But dont jump to hang me.
Forum...lol
Opiniins differ.
Although ive a few in the house as well.
And if i can think of summit to insure ill get baby as well.


----------



## Bigezza09 (May 3, 2011)

Animal tracks in Ashington NE england are fantastic, they have a proper enclosure within their shop for their meerkats and will vet any home before allowing them to be bought


----------



## 123woody (Apr 14, 2014)

hi im looking for female and male meerkats I have a private collection and have recently lost 2 have you got any at the moment ,or do you know of anyone that has im cornwall cheers


----------



## MeerkatManor (Apr 17, 2014)

Arg you still looking for meerkats?


----------



## Sam lockwood (Oct 29, 2021)

Is there any meerkat breeders I can’t find one anywhere?


----------

